# Odd Rider Feedback



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Has anyone else experienced odd rider feedback today, or did I just have an exceptionally shitty day? As far as I'm concerned, today was just a normal day, (12 rides, five 5 star ratings, two cash tips and one in app tip, rating unchanged at 4.93) but after my last run, the below rider feedback appeared.

This was my first "Safety" and "Professionalism" feedback, and I got both in just one day.
Is it possible for someone to enter multiple negative feedback, or do people really just hate me today?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seems someone was trying for a free ride. Scum


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

RedANT said:


> Has anyone else experienced odd rider feedback today, or did I just have an exceptionally shitty day? As far as I'm concerned, today was just a normal day, (12 rides, five 5 star ratings, two cash tips and one in app tip, rating unchanged at 4.93) but after my last run, the below rider feedback appeared.
> 
> This was my first "Safety" and "Professionalism" feedback, and I got both in just one day.
> Is it possible for someone to enter multiple negative feedback, or do people really just hate me today?


*Your abrasive attitude came back and bit you.*


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

I haven't gotten rider feedback on Uber in about 8 months! I'm wondering if they stopped doing that. I also RARELY get a less than 5 star rating. I've gotten 1 less than 5 start rating in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Get used to it. Lots of slimy pax out there trying to get free rides by lying to Uber. Grow some thick skin because it'll happen again. Found that pic on the interwebs.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> Get used to it. Lots of slimy pax out there trying to get free rides by lying to Uber. Grow some thick skin because it'll happen again. Found that pic on the interwebs.


Almost got hit with the last one a few times.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 197905


Youngsters these days: GOD FORBID WE HAVE TO... WALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Youngsters these days: GOD FORBID WE HAVE TO... WALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wait until they try out Express pool.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

We created a generation of lying alcoholics.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

RedANT said:


> Has anyone else experienced odd rider feedback today, or did I just have an exceptionally shitty day? As far as I'm concerned, today was just a normal day, (12 rides, five 5 star ratings, two cash tips and one in app tip, rating unchanged at 4.93) but after my last run, the below rider feedback appeared.
> 
> This was my first "Safety" and "Professionalism" feedback, and I got both in just one day.
> Is it possible for someone to enter multiple negative feedback, or do people really just hate me today?


in my 3 years with uber.....never seen the conversation one....wtf


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> We created a generation of lying alcoholics.


And lazy potheads


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> in my 3 years with uber.....never seen the conversation one....wtf


Got one last month after I educated a pax on how much uber actually takes "but but they only take 20%!" She actually yelled it. So just to spite her, I showed her the breakdown and luckily it was a shortish ride so uber got much more than I did. It was as if her entire belief system got shattered or something. Then I reminded her about the in app tipping for the icing on the cake "that's included though" nope, do you see anywhere on the breakdown that SAYS included tip?
She hurried out of the car after that.
So worth it. She was one of those princess types with a "I'm always correct" personas


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Got one last month after I educated a pax on how much uber actually takes "but but they only take 20%!" She actually yelled it. So just to spite her, I showed her the breakdown and luckily it was a shortish ride so uber got much more than I did. It was as if her entire belief system got shattered or something. Then I reminded her about the in app tipping for the icing on the cake "that's included though" nope, do you see anywhere on the breakdown that SAYS included tip?
> She hurried out of the car after that.
> So worth it. She was one of those princess types with a "I'm always correct" personas


My mind boggles on this rubbish.World wide all are paxholes.Same trends wherever uber is used.im speechless.



george manousaridis said:


> My mind boggles on this rubbish.World wide all are paxholes.Same trends wherever uber is used.im speechless.


And yet all uber drivers are been ripped and are left poor,while for example the big wiggs make a fortune. . eg TK get 1.4 billion and nearly bankrupted Uber.Go figure that


----------

